# In My Humble Opinion



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

I was a season ticket holder and traveled to watch games from Vancouver, BC - believe it or not!! (moved up to BC about a year ago....so I don't feel too bad for those Comcast folks when I have to deal with SportsNet Pacific!) No NBA League Pass in our area either!

After attending about 20+ games this season, here is my humble opinion (and not to offend anyone else's - please!)


1. Sergio can go. I say TRADE HIM.

2. Jack is our best penetrator - he simply needs to "grow" out of his turn-over issues. I believe that he will.

3. Webster - although he has promise...he's a big pouty baby. If he doesn't start next year - he'll pout. I say TRADE HIM.

4. Von Who?

5. Travis! He represents (along with B-Roy) the "spirit" of this young team! I say we make a HUGE mistake by trading him. We must see what his game is like while playing alongside Oden. He's grown leaps and bounds and I see him as our starting SF...or our 6th man.

6. Frye: He's NOT A BANGER! Nor is LA. So TRADE HIM. He's got some value.

7. Jones: Sweet shooter during our streak...but he's injury prone and he's just not going to get minutes. LET HIM GO.

8. McBob: Keep him in Idaho (or wherever). I just don't see him in our future.

9. Pryz: Nice year!! TRADE HIM.

10. Roy: Like I said above, he and Travis represent the "spirit" of this team. We'll all RISE WITH ROY for years to come. Just hope he doesn't get hurt. All the more reason we need a banger/enforcer on this team.

11. Aldridge: When I saw the summer leage games - I was impressed with his growth. He needs to get tough. I think we'll know what we have in LA with another season or two...and a year or two alongside Oden. 

12. Blake. He is what he is....a quality back-up point. Nothing more. TRADE HIM.

13. Raef: TRADE HIM NOW!



RECAP:


Keepers: 

Jack 
Outlaw 
Roy 
Aldridge 
Oden 
Rudy 


Aquire:

Banger who scores: Antawn Jamison
Point Guard: Calderon
Veteran Back-up Center: Not sure (I think we'll need to package Pryz to obtain Calderon/Jamison...but I'd love to keep Pryz) 



2008-09 Line-up:

PG: Calderon/Jack/Kopenen
SG: Roy/Rudy/Jack
SF: Jamison/Travis
PF: Aldridge/Jamison
C: Oden/Aldridge/Draft Pick (Love?)/Maybe we still have Pryz around? + Our guy from England


To get Calderon: TRADE: Sergio + Pryz + Webster
To get Jamison: TRADE: Frye + Raef + Blake


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I didn't read much of it, but I find it comical that some say Webster pouts. I've seen no evidence of that ever. Can you?


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

Sambonius said:


> I didn't read much of it, but I find it comical that some say Webster pouts. I've seen no evidence of that ever. Can you?


YES.

I watched him. He's also VERY cocky. Good bye and good luck. He'll amount to "just another SG" in this league...but never an All Star.


I want an ensemble of ALL-STARS!


Calderon = All-star (he's the next NASH)

Roy = He is an All-star

Jamison = He's been one. Travis may never be an All-star, but with Jamison & Travis at SF, we have two completely different styles to throw out onto the floor during games. 

L.A. = Time will tell. But if he finds his niche/game with this ensemble...he too could be an All-star.

Oden = He'll be R.O.Y. and an All-Star NEXT YEAR! I'm only hoping he keeps out of foul trouble!



I also want an ensemble of Character guys! The list above are determined winners...and all good guys.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

PDXshelbyGT said:


> YES.
> 
> I watched him. He's also VERY cocky. Good bye and good luck. He'll amount to "just another SG" in this league...but never an All Star.
> 
> ...


You don't need 5 all-stars to win. This isn't a videogame.

I find it funny you want to keep Jack, yet hope to be rid of Webster, Frye, Blake, and Pryzbilla.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

You said Antwan Jamison is a "banger"! LOL!

The dude has been playing out of position for awhile now, he's a 3 disguised as a 4. He's the last thing I think of when I think of a banger at the 4 spot.

Then you say that Martell pouts. Not too sure what your talking about, not sure anyone does.

We need to trade Pryz for a backup C? Pryz should start on most the teams in the league. He will most likely be the best backup C in the league next year.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

zagsfan20 said:


> You said Antwan Jamison is a "banger"! LOL!
> 
> The dude has been playing out of position for awhile now, he's a 3 disguised as a 4. He's the last thing I think of when I think of a banger at the 4 spot.
> 
> ...




1. I'm not stupid! I want Jamison as a 3 - and a player to add some toughness under the boards. Aldridge is our 4. He's a soft 4 and loves to play away from the rim. GET IT?

2. In my thinking, if the team has a hope/prayer at landing Calderon, then it will have to part with three players to get him...and one being Pryz..BECAUSE HE'S A TOP CENTER. Get it now?

3. I'm not the only one that sees Martell as a big baby! I think he's even got a shrink. GET IT?

4. The only player on my starting 5 that was an All-star was ROY. But in "my humble opinion" (GET IT?) that list represents 5 all-star quality players.


*deleted*


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

A team full of all-stars? Isn't that the Bob Whitsitt way of putting together a team, and don't know we know how that turned out?


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

alext42083 said:


> A team full of all-stars? Isn't that the Bob Whitsitt way of putting together a team, and don't know we know how that turned out?



Well, if you call Shawn Kemp an "All-star" 


I don't think Whitsitt knew and all-star from a falling-star. All his aquisitions were on their way down hill.

What I am saying is that the following players are certainly capable of being on an All-star squad:


Calderon

Roy

Jamison 

ALdridge

Oden


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Well I don't know how realistic wither of the trades are, but I would be in favor of both of those trades from the Blazers perspective. That would be one hell of a starting lineup. We would still have good backups at most of the positions, but would need to get our hands on a good Center backup, especially during Oden's first, and most likely foul filled, year.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

BenDavis503 said:


> *deleted*




I totally agree about keeping Joel. When I wrote my post, ( when considering what we might need to coax Calderon from Toronto), I truly believe that they would desire a true Center to go along with a). a cheaper replacement for Calderon, in Sergio; b). a bonus player in Webster.

So I simply believe that it will take Pryz + Sergio + Webster to even have a chance at Calderon. NOTE: I'm trying to keep our 13th pick by the way, so I've not included using it in my scenarios.


Regarding a player like Jamison: I think he's a true 3 and not a 4. This is specifically why I want him...because he's a pretty tough 3. Look at his stats thus far in the playoffs. He's scoring and rebounding very well. I think he's got a great attitude and he'd be perfect next to Aldridge and Oden. I don't see Jamison as "fancy" nor "needing touches" to keep him happy. He's an efficient workhorse (that scores) and adds some veteran experience.


Regarding Webster: I saw streaks of brilliance during the season. Just not why he's so shy to drive - as he's VERY athletic and can even leap! But it appears as though he'd prefer to sit back and wait until someone finds him open for a 3-pointer? Then when he hits 4 in a row, he prances down the court blowing kisses to the fans while his player beats him down the court for a lay-up? So, in my humble opinion....(grin), I would suggest packaging him up in efforts to get our PG. - Calderon is the guy that spells "winner" and "perfect guard-combo with Roy...to me anyways.


PS: the earlier replies to my post were from guys that would prefer to 'blast' others and poke fun, because they are void of their own creativity - well, what can I say...I had to make a bee-line for my nicorette! LOL (see, I can laugh at myself!)


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

GOD said:


> Well I don't know how realistic wither of the trades are, but I would be in favor of both of those trades from the Blazers perspective. That would be one hell of a starting lineup. We would still have good backups at most of the positions, but would need to get our hands on a good Center backup, especially during Oden's first, and most likely foul filled, year.




YES! Totally agree here. However to "get" we're going to have to "give." I personally just love Travis (mostly for his Spirit to this team...and because he showed that he can have the ball with seconds to go and he makes the basket!) and would choose to lose Pryz over Travis if it really came down to it.

But then our priority would definately be a veteran back-up, coupled with another young player.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I cant get past the part where you want to trade half the team...that doesnt happen. Am I correct in assuming you matched salaries when coming up with the trade ideas?


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

You lost me at:


PDXshelbyGT said:


> 2. Jack is our best penetrator - he simply needs to "grow" out of his turn-over issues. I believe that he will.


You do know that to be an effective penetrator, one should not turn the ball over as much? And no, he is not our best. Have you heard of Brandon Roy? If anyone needs to go, its Jarret Jack.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Not that I am defensing GT's ideas about the future state of the team..but I find it funny how some of you are saying "we don't need all stars at every position" or we can't trade half of our team"...well look in the mirror. I have seen so many blow up this team trade ideas (Harris/Jefferson..anyone?) or trading 4 or 5 guys for one player (Calderon)...


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

PDXshelbyGT said:


> I totally agree about keeping Joel. When I wrote my post, ( when considering what we might need to coax Calderon from Toronto), I truly believe that they would desire a true Center to go along with a). a cheaper replacement for Calderon, in Sergio; b). a bonus player in Webster.
> 
> So I simply believe that it will take Pryz + Sergio + Webster to even have a chance at Calderon. NOTE: I'm trying to keep our 13th pick by the way, so I've not included using it in my scenarios.


For me, I have a hard time giving up Sergio, for the simple fact that _I_ think it would be a better idea to keep him with Rudy (at least for the first year) to make Rudy feel more comfortable. I think Rudy has the potential to be a Drazen Petrovic type guy and we should make him feel good coming over to the NBA. Also, I think with Sergio and Rudy together, Sergio might improve more quickly. Something about having friends on a team makes me think it is a good thing. I could be completely wrong though.



> Regarding a player like Jamison: I think he's a true 3 and not a 4. This is specifically why I want him...because he's a pretty tough 3. Look at his stats thus far in the playoffs. He's scoring and rebounding very well. I think he's got a great attitude and he'd be perfect next to Aldridge and Oden. I don't see Jamison as "fancy" nor "needing touches" to keep him happy. He's an efficient workhorse (that scores) and adds some veteran experience.


Now that I have sat and thought about it for a minute, I would LOVE to try and get Jamison. But he had such a good year this year with Washington, I doubt they will give him up.


----------



## angrypuppy (Jul 5, 2005)

Aldridge is not a banger, but Jamison is?!?

The Blazer franchise Center of the future is recovering from microfracture surgery, and you want to trade both backup Centers ASAP?

Good suggestions! We Blazer haters must stick together!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Not that I am defensing GT's ideas about the future state of the team..but I find it funny how some of you are saying "we don't need all stars at every position" or we can't trade half of our team"...well look in the mirror. I have seen so many blow up this team trade ideas (Harris/Jefferson..anyone?) or trading 4 or 5 guys for one player (Calderon)...


I don't think I've seen it suggested to trade 4 or 5 players for Calderon, I think you're being a bit confused. Trading Outlaw and Jack who are a couple decent bench prospects is not blowing up the team to get Calderon.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> I cant get past the part where you want to trade half the team...that doesnt happen. Am I correct in assuming you matched salaries when coming up with the trade ideas?


This is what I was thinking the whole time I was reading. Does any of this actually work. Not that I would it to work out.

One of the most exciting parts for me of next year is having Pryz and Oden as our centers. I disagree with a lot of what the orignal post said but that was one that stuck out to me.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Wow. Lets forget the idea of building a well balanced team and just simply go out and trade half the team for two guys who play no D and would demand about 20+ million combined. 

BRILLIANT!


IMO, the only move we should make, or try to make, is Raef+#13+2010 1st for Hinrich. Let Webster & Travis battle another year for the SF position and comfterably go into the 2009 season with a set rotation.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't have time to edit this mess right now, so I'm locking it. :dancingpadlock:

barfo

Edit: Grand Reopening. New and improved, with less posts!

No more personal attacks please.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Not that I am defensing GT's ideas about the future state of the team..but I find it funny how some of you are saying "we don't need all stars at every position" or we can't trade half of our team"...well look in the mirror. I have seen so many blow up this team trade ideas (Harris/Jefferson..anyone?) or trading 4 or 5 guys for one player (Calderon)...


I see what you're saying, but it's especially unrealistic to trade for 2 all-stars.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> I don't think I've seen it suggested to trade 4 or 5 players for Calderon, I think you're being a bit confused. Trading Outlaw and Jack who are a couple decent bench prospects is not blowing up the team to get Calderon.


I've actually seen 2 different people suggest we trade 3 players for Calderon, and seen the pick thrown in once.

I think we have a great thing going right now, and a lot of trades i've seen suggested would actually make us worse, imo... like throwing Outlaw, our pick, Pryzbilla, Webster, Rudy and Blake in trades.

Unless the right trade is out there, I think the right thing to do is stay put, with Greg and Rudy comin' in, and our young players improving, we are going to build on a 41 win season by a good amount, imo.

I'm all for consolidating roster, but too much depth/young talent is actually not a bad problem to have if you think about it.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

On a completely different note, for PDXshelbyGT....how do you like living in BC? Is it difficult for someone from the US to get longterm/permanent residency there?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> I've actually seen 2 different people suggest we trade 3 players for Calderon, and seen the pick thrown in once.
> 
> I think we have a great thing going right now, and a lot of trades i've seen suggested would actually make us worse, imo... like throwing Outlaw, our pick, Pryzbilla, Webster, Rudy and Blake in trades.
> 
> ...


We have 10 rotation players this season, we add Oden and Rudy, that makes 12. That just cannot happen and no team has been successful doing that. We must consolidate. I like all the players you mentioned, but if it improves this team, I'm all for it.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

My sincere appology to anyone that I offended in my post and/or follow-ups!!

Weeding through some of the comments:


1. Trading half the team to obtain two or three new players: Aside from our 13-game wining streak, when we were playing 10-deep with everyone contributing, I think the future requires some "thinning out" of our current group. Realistically, this will not happen in one summer, but I wanted to express my desires to obtain (specifically) two players that I truly believe would solidify the Blazers for the next three + years:

*Calderon* (I don't think we'll ever see Paul or Williams - and maybe we'd never see Calderon. However, I think Calderon might very well be the best tandem along side Roy..and Rudy in our backcourt). He's not a defensive stopper by any means...but nor is Steve Nash. And I see Calderon as a younger player with Steve Nash potential. He and Roy would be very exciting to me!

and


*Jamison* (I've read some discussion on the Forum about Battier, but I personally like the play of Antawn Jamison). He's played out of position (4, when I believe he's a better 3) and together with Travis Outlaw, I think that he would solidify our 3 position very nicely. 


2. My suggestion to trade Sergio / Webster / Blake / Frye / and Pryz.

I totally agree that it would be nice to see Pryz backing up Oden next year. With that said, I just don't think we have a chance at Calderon unless we give Toronto some pieces that they covet in return. And I think they are in need of a true center - and Pryz is certainly capable to fill their needs at the 5. I would rather find a way (with the players named above) to obtain Calderon than to keep Pryz. It's just my opinion...and how I place emphasis on bringing in a future all-star quality, young, team-player - type guard.

Regarding Sergio: I'm guessing that he'll still be around next year. But I wouldn't feel bad having Calderon and Jack (with Roy when needed) filling our PG position. 

Regarding Webster: He's shown glimpses of brilliance. But if we must "thin-out" - then I'd personally chose to keep Travis over Webster. And if Rudy comes in, I see Webster's playing time deminishing. 

Regarding Blake: He's a solid back-up PG - without question. I don't think there would be room if we acquired a Calderon. And I think Toronto would find value in Blake as their back-up to Ford.


My TRADE: Webster + Pryz + Blake for Calderon + Filler (it may work after sign & trade scenarios)


Regarding Frye: He and Aldride are similar players. I think Frye was a good addition last year. I also think he has value in a TRADE for Jamison. But in order to obtain Jamison, Washington would need Frye (to replace Jamison) along with Raef's expiring contract..and maybe Sergio. Of course, I'm only playing the guessing game and attempting at speculation.


3. Someone asked, "does this work out financially?" : I have no clue. I went onto RealGM to check it out, but there are several additional factors that I'm totally clueless about. But this is all fun speculation anyway.


Just here to have fun guys! I observed the Forum all year - attended many games during the season...and love the Blazers! I was in 10th grade sitting in the Memorial Colliseum when we won the Championship in '77. 

My first POST didn't go over very well with some - and to this, I again appologize!


Have fun!


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

I'm from Portland. I married a Canuck about a while back and recently have moved to BC. I'm applying for permanent residency under the "Spousal Sponsorship Application." I'm not certain how it would work if you were simply interested in moving to BC? I really LOVE Portland - and Vancouver, BC is great too!


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

Sambonius said:


> We have 10 rotation players this season, we add Oden and Rudy, that makes 12. That just cannot happen and no team has been successful doing that. We must consolidate. I like all the players you mentioned, but if it improves this team, I'm all for it.


I'm throwing 3 players at Toronto to obtain Calderon. I'm suggesting we keep our pick and look at the best availalbe Center at 13th.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

roy is our best penetrator. not jack


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

ehizzy3 said:


> roy is our best penetrator. not jack


No question about it! Roy can score at will. Mostly from his adept penetration abilities!

I'm suggesting that (between) Sergio / Jack / Blake, that Jack is our best penetrating PG. Yes, he really struggled with turn-overs this past year. But most were silly turn-overs...like stepping out of bounds on the sideline no less?! I like Jack's spirit, his penetrating ability, he can hit free throws when it counts. I think he's the best defender between the above as well. No question that he needs to imporve his ball-handling and leadership skills.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

PDXshelbyGT said:


> My sincere appology to anyone that I offended in my post and/or follow-ups!!
> 
> Weeding through some of the comments:
> 
> ...


Regardless of people agreeing or disagreeing with your post, this is a very well thought out and presented post. 





now onto my response.
I really like both players you choose, but I don't think that either are obtainable for the price you stated, especially Jamision. I think that the Calderon trade is close, but I think they would demand Outlaw and not Webster along with Joel, Blake and either 13th pick or next years 1st rounder. I would do the trade you listed, but I am not so certain I would do the type of trade that I think would needed to get Calderon. We need to thin out the roster, but at some point we would be giving up too much. As far as Jamision, I am not really sure who they would want, but Frye and filler I doubt would fit the bill. Just a guess as I dont follow them as much as I do Toronto.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

That was a well thought out respones, but there is no way Sergio/Blake/Webster/Frye/Pryz get us Jamison and Calderon. The consensus between Raptors fans(On their forums at least), is that Outlaw+13 would not get a Jose deal done. 

As for Jamison, his play was one of, if not the, reasons Washington overachieved ore than any other team this season. He isnt going to be easy tog et. As fans, we have to realize that other teams probably value our players(outside the big 3) about half as much as we do. You need to take the 'homer' factor into account.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

If I remember correctly, Jamison has a player option, meaning he can opt out of this years contract, which guarrantees him 16 million. He probably won't opt out, because it's unlikely another team would pay him more than 16 million.

I'm not fond of these trades. Firstly, because neither team (Washington and Toronto) would accept the trade, and secondly because it would leave us with a lack of depth.

I don't think we need a team of all stars, we have our stars, now we just need to get our role players.

That's just my two cents.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> I didn't read much of it, but I find it comical that some say Webster pouts. I've seen no evidence of that ever. Can you?


I've seen no evidence of him pouting. He seems like a great team player who will do what the coach tells him to.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

PDXshelbyGT said:


> 1. I'm not stupid! I want Jamison as a 3 - and a player to add some toughness under the boards. Aldridge is our 4. He's a soft 4 and loves to play away from the rim. GET IT?
> 
> 2. In my thinking, if the team has a hope/prayer at landing Calderon, then it will have to part with three players to get him...and one being Pryz..BECAUSE HE'S A TOP CENTER. Get it now?
> 
> ...


What's wrong with having a shrink? That's a GOOD thing.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

ZackAddy said:


> What's wrong with having a shrink? That's a GOOD thing.


Nothing is wrong with having help. Those comments were flying last night and things got out of hand. I take responsibility for that!


Regarding Webster - I just think that he won't start next year...he'll not like his lack of playing time...and no doubt be down in the dumps over it. Again, I saw flashes last season from him, but I'm not certain that he'll be a force anytime soon. Moreover, I'm not sure his trade value is that high around the league either - so we'll probably have him on the team when the season starts.

Personally, my Dad I and both are with the opinion that he has tendacies to be a bit moody. Further, when he hits a couple jumpers, he gets a little too cocky for our new team of good character players. That's all on Webster.

Thought I should attempt to explain the very early post.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

PDXshelbyGT said:


> Nothing is wrong with having help. Those comments were flying last night and things got out of hand. I take responsibility for that!
> 
> 
> Regarding Webster - I just think that he won't start next year...he'll not like his lack of playing time...and no doubt be down in the dumps over it. Again, I saw flashes last season from him, but I'm not certain that he'll be a force anytime soon. Moreover, I'm not sure his trade value is that high around the league either - so we'll probably have him on the team when the season starts.
> ...


These is just the signs of a streaky shooter. If you havn't noticed, Outlaw is one as well.

I have never seen Webster cocky, nor trying to be. 

Zack, I know you've talked to Webster at games. Does he shown any signs of arrogance?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

BTW, this team needs a bit of cockyness/arrogance. No one has ever won the championship with a team of nice guys. We need a douche(Not trying to imply that Webster is one).


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Webster doesn't strike me as arrogant at all. He's very open and strikes me as very smart. Yes, he started this season, but he didn't play much in 4th quarters and he seemed perfectly okay with that, cheering on James Jones. He seems like he loves to be a part of the team as a team player.

As for that 24 pt quarter, he did get pumped up but not in a bad way. And to be a really great player (look at Jordan, Kobe), you have to play with confidence bordering on cockiness.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

ZackAddy said:


> Webster doesn't strike me as arrogant at all. He's very open and strikes me as very smart. Yes, he started this season, but he didn't play much in 4th quarters and he seemed perfectly okay with that, cheering on James Jones. He seems like he loves to be a part of the team as a team player.
> 
> As for that 24 pt quarter, he did get pumped up but not in a bad way. And to be a really great player (look at Jordan, Kobe), you have to play with confidence bordering on cockiness.




OMG, did you see Kobe the other night? Putting his gun in his holster and all! Hate him...but the guy is the MVP this year! CP3 a close second and Tony Parker in there too.

I realize that the great ones have an aire abou them. I have no problem with that. I just don't see Webster in a starting role next year. And I hope this doesn't ruin his growth! I figure we'll sign him to an extension (for cap hold purposes) and look for a trade involving Webster by the trading deadline in early 08. Just my speculative opinion on Webbie.

...now, if over the summer he developes some moves (with the ball) - then my eyes will open wide! The five or six times he took it to the hole, I was impressed as hell with his athleticism. He can leap when he wants to!


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

PDXshelbyGT said:


> I was a season ticket holder and traveled to watch games from Vancouver, BC - believe it or not!!


You did this for 20 games!! What a *deleted*fan!! Do you own a *deleted*private plane? Or did you just make the *deleted*trip once and stay for 2 *deleted*months?



alext42083 said:


> A team full of all-stars? Isn't that the Bob Whitsitt way of putting together a team, and don't know we know how that turned out?


It turned out a lot *deleted*better than after he left. In his 9 *deleted*years the Blazers averaged .603, and that includes 2 initial *deleted*rebuilding years.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

You moderators don't mind my little experiment there, do you? I think it's *deleted*.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

Hector said:


> You did this for 20 games!! What a *deleted*fan!! Do you own a *deleted*private plane? Or did you just make the *deleted*trip once and stay for 2 *deleted*months?
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out a lot *deleted*better than after he left. In his 9 *deleted*years the Blazers averaged .603, and that includes 2 initial *deleted*rebuilding years.




Hector:

Door-to-door, it is 320 miles (Rose Garden to my place in British Columbia). On average, it takes me 7 hours - considering a border delay of some sort and traffic through Seattle.

I made a total of 12 trips to see 24 of the 41 home games - plus I went to the DRAFT at the Rose Garden and even came down for 2 pre-season games.


I did chose not to renew my season tickets - but plan to make it down for 12 - 15 games next year!


A fan? No, a fanatic!! 


I'd be really stoked with Oden, Rudy and Calderon next year!


----------

